# A I M?



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

If you are a suns fan or anybody, leave your aim sn here.

kekai-cavsfan2131 

yes i will change it soon lol


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Seuss4life57


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Talking to you right now haha


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

zttvista


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> ShuHanGuanYu


What does that mean?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

CRJamesJones33

Yes, I will be forced to change it as soon as I can think of anything better.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Good idea kekai. I'm gonna sticky this thread.


dissonance19, my main SN, pm me if you want to talk because I have my buddy list set to where only people who are on it can see me online. I don't like getting stranger or porn IMs telling me to look at Jessicas webcam pics

PHXSunsRunNGun, only few people know this one. 

Ed20Reed


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

You know mine, Kekai. But for anyone else that wants to know.... JCarbo04.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Bulleproof357


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Kekai said:


> What does that mean?


Guan Yu is a figure in Chinese history from 184AD to the 200's. "Shu" is the kingdom he was from and "Han" was the dynasty of the era that was crumbling. Liu Bei (there's a new Suns fan that took that as his screen name too) is also a figure from that time period. I have some buddies online that also study Chinese history, so when I picked my screen name that's what I started going by online. Guan Yu is an ancient hero to some Chinese, also known as the god of war.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Fuzzydice0311...i'm on a lot haha


----------



## LiuBei (Aug 21, 2005)

Liu Bei was a turn of the 3rd century warlord and founding emporer of the Kingdom of Shu during the Three Kingdoms era of ancient China. A devoted follower of the Confucian morality of loyalty and compassion, he rose from a common straw weaver to emporer.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

LiuBei said:


> Liu Bei was a turn of the 3rd century warlord and founding emporer of the Kingdom of Shu during the Three Kingdoms era of ancient China. A devoted follower of the Confucian morality of loyalty and compassion, he rose from a common straw weaver to emporer.


...and sworn brother to Guan Yu.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

You guys are brothers?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Kekai said:


> You guys are brothers?


No...hehe. In history there were three sworn brothers: Liu Bei (honorable, charismatic, compassionate leader), Guan Yu (tremendous warrior, a paragon of loyalty), Zhang Fei (tremendous warrior, drank too much causing bad decisions, rash). These three met and swore an oath to die on the same day, and to restore peace and order to an aching China. Liu Bei is a descendant of the Imperial line (Liu - beginning with Supreme Ancestor Liu Bang, who started the Han dynasty) who was a straw weaver and seller of tapestries. Guan Yu sold beans, and was a fugitive in some places for killing a corrupt official and then fleeing capture. Zhang Fei was a butcher who had amassed wealth in his business. These three would begin as mere peasants (and back in China, peasants usually stayed peasants), would use Fei's money to start up a small army, and would end with Liu Bei assuming the role of Emperor. Sadly, their oath was not fulfilled, as the three did not die on the same day. Guan Yu was ambushed by one of his officers who had accepted a bribe from a rival faction, and was captured and executed along with his adopted son. Zhang Fei was enraged at his brother's death, and ordered two of his generals to attack those responsible for Guan Yu's death. Those generals asked for more time to prepare for war. In his drunken state, and angry over the thought of delaying the war, Zhang Fei rashly tied them to a tree and whipped them. Those two soon after snuck up on Zhang Fei and stabbed him to death in his drunken, asleep state. Liu Bei, the last remaining of the three, was also enraged. He immediately launched a quick expedition against those responsible for Guan Yu's death. The war went well at first, but Liu Bei became ill in his grief and died. A sad, but amazing story.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

BK1 Jammin, add me.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> No...hehe. In history there were three sworn brothers: Liu Bei (honorable, charismatic, compassionate leader), Guan Yu (tremendous warrior, a paragon of loyalty), Zhang Fei (tremendous warrior, drank too much causing bad decisions, rash). These three met and swore an oath to die on the same day, and to restore peace and order to an aching China. Liu Bei is a descendant of the Imperial line (Liu - beginning with Supreme Ancestor Liu Bang, who started the Han dynasty) who was a straw weaver and seller of tapestries.  Guan Yu sold beans, and was a fugitive in some places for killing a corrupt official and then fleeing capture. Zhang Fei was a butcher who had amassed wealth in his business. These three would begin as mere peasants (and back in China, peasants usually stayed peasants), would use Fei's money to start up a small army, and would end with Liu Bei assuming the role of Emperor. Sadly, their oath was not fulfilled, as the three did not die on the same day. Guan Yu was ambushed by one of his officers who had accepted a bribe from a rival faction, and was captured and executed along with his adopted son. Zhang Fei was enraged at his brother's death, and ordered two of his generals to attack those responsible for Guan Yu's death. Those generals asked for more time to prepare for war. In his drunken state, and angry over the thought of delaying the war, Zhang Fei rashly tied them to a tree and whipped them. Those two soon after snuck up on Zhang Fei and stabbed him to death in his drunken, asleep state. Liu Bei, the last remaining of the three, was also enraged. He immediately launched a quick expedition against those responsible for Guan Yu's death. The war went well at first, but Liu Bei became ill in his grief and died. A sad, but amazing story.


Repped.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Watch out for Kekai. He IMs me drunk and hits on me. Asks me if I want to see him on webcam or something













j/k


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

LiquidkohanSnake

If you've played Kohan: Ahriman's Gift online, chances are that you know who I am. 

Chances are also high that you haven't played KAG online though, so you'll have no idea!


----------

